# Vänernsee bei Mellerud



## Turtle82 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen ich werde Ende August 2010 (leider:c) in die nähe von Mellerud an den Vänernsee fahren. Hat einer schon Erfahrung in der Gegend sammeln können? Mich Interessiert natürlich der Vänern und auch die Seen und Flüsse in der Umgebung. Ich werde hauptsächlich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs sein. Am Ferienhaus (Vänern) liegt ein Boot mit einem ca. 4PS Motor ein Echolot habe ich auch. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat Bitte schreibt mir doch etwas zu den Ködern die man Mitnehmen sollte und wie der Fischbestand in der Gegend ist. 

Ich danke Euch Gruß
Turtle82


----------



## Ruessler1 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Na da gibt es alles was das Anglerherz begehrt von Hecht Barsch Aal Seeforellen und auch Lachse.
War mal ne Woche mit dem Boot drauf habe schöne Hechte und sogar meinen Ersten Lachs gefangen. Alles beim Schleppfischen. Kräftige Blinkerrute Wobbler Löffeblinker, 20 -80 Gramm Bleie wenns mal tiefer gehen soll und dann einfach den andern Trollingbooten hinter her fahren nur nicht so dicht aufrücken |supergri.
Gruß Simon


----------



## lorn (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

vänernsee war bisher mein schlechtester schwedenurlaub. in dem see ist es überhaupt keine herausforderung etwas zu fangen. wir waren dort zu 4. und jeder hat pro tag etwa 10hechte gefangen. auch friedfische kann man sehr leicht fangen. einfach langweilig der see weil man (auch wenns sich dumm anhört) den ganzen tag nur am fische fangen ist.


----------



## Turtle82 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!#6

@Ruessler1: Danke für die Tipps, auf welche Wobblerfarbe hast du sie gefangen und hattest du auch Fänge mit Gummifische? 

@Iorn: Wie lange ist das denn her und wie groß waren die Fische??

Danke und Gruß 
Turtle


----------



## zander-ralf (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Moin Turtle,

ich war zuletzt auf der Halbinsel Värmlandnäs am Vänern. direkt auf der Spitze (ich meine es hieß Ekenäs). Da haben wir mit Köfi und Wurm Aale und Aalquappen gefangen. Es waren richtig gute (Aalquappen) dabei. Wir waren auch ein paar Mal mit dem Boot draussen, konnten aber keinen Lachse bekommen.
Dafür fingen wir aber mehrere Hechte. Es ist schon eine Zeit her! 1994!!! Der See und die Gegend ist ein Traum.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Hallo  lorn,
es hört sich wirklich so an wie Du bereits vermutet hast. Demzufolge wäre ja für Dich ein Schneidertag das anglerische Höchsterlebnis, weil der Anspruch höher ist. Ich muss schon sagen, so einen Schmarrn ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen.
Die Qualität oder auch Schönheit eines Urlaubes daran fest zu machen, kenne ich gerade anders. Mein bisher größter Hecht gelandeter Hecht kam aus dem Vättern bei Olshammar, es war ein wunderschöner Urlaub, weil sonst auch so einiges ging. Die schlechtesten anglerischen Ergebnisse hatte ich nördlich von Karlkrona und trotzdem war der Urlaub wunderbar.
Lassen wir also mal die 'Kirche im Dorf'.
schönes WE an alle und petri
Schwefi


----------



## lorn (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

ich finde es halt einfach langweilig wenn man *NUR* fängt... aber gut, wenn manche halt neidisch sind, ist das nicht mein problem. außerdem ist der vänern total hechtversäucht und die hechte dort bieten einen drill wie eine 5cm lange rotfeder. die meisten hechte waren so 70cm aber auch einige bis 98cm. und selbst die kämpfen überhaupt nicht, sondern lassen sich wie ein nasser sack einziehen...

war vor 2jahren im sommer am vänern...


----------



## zander-ralf (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Moin Leute,

ich kann Iorn's Meinung auch nicht nachvollziehen und schon gar nicht bestätigen. Gut kann ich mich noch daran erinnern, dass mein Kumpel Falko einen Hecht gefangen hat, der ihm fast restlos die Schnur herunterriss und ein paar fette Schüttelsprünge hingelegt hat.
Vielleicht hat Iorn ja mit Schlaftabletten geangelt.:q
Die Aalquappen schmecken übrigens geräuchert göttlich. 
Wir hatten damals einen Tischräucherofen mit und haben sie stückweise verarbeitet. Funktioniert super!

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## Ruessler1 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

An die Wobblerfarbe kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern. War glaub ich ein Bachforellen Muster.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine mit Naturfarben fischen und eine mit rot /orange. Mit Gummie habe ich es nicht versucht.
Gruß Simon


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Hallo Turtle82,
mir sind noch einige Dinge eingefallen:
in der Nähe von Mellerud findet man Köpmannebro (ich hoffe, dass das so geschrieben wird). Dort mündet der Dalslandkanal über Schleusen in den Vänern. Oberhalb der Schleusen, an der kleinen Autobrücke gibt es eine heisse Stelle mit vielen Stömungen (für Hecht schwimmende Wobbler ca.10cm Barsch oder Forellendekor in Silber). Zur richtigen Zeit eher im Frühjahr kann man auch den Kanal unterhalb der Schleusen nach Lachsen abklopfen. Der anschließende See oberhalb heißt Svannefjord oder so (ich hatte da auf einer Insel ein Haus, bei Achim) geht auch einiges. Vor allem Hecht und Barsch. Der und der dahinter liegende See sind nicht sehr Tief 3 bzw 5m und sind wenig strukturiert. Die Hechte dort sind nicht , oder kaum im Freiwasser zu finden (null beim Schleppen) in der Schilfbuchten und Seerosenfeldern fangen sie am Abend an zu jagen. Am Schilf geht fast alles was glänzt und in den Seerosen gehen Froschimitate und Krautschutzblinker ganz gut. Zum Väner selbst ist ratsam, wenn man es sich leisten will Tommy Nerstrand (einen Guide) aus Bengtsfors anzurufen. Er spricht englisch und macht unter anderen auch Guidingtouren auf dem Vänern. Er bringt sein (Klasse)-Boot auf einem Trailer mit. Telefonnummer kannst Du googlen. Wenn Du sie nicht findest, melde Dich. Im übrigen bin ich dieses Jahr sein Nachbar. wou  Mit seiner Hilfe ist der Erfolg fast garantiert. Allerdings sollte man auch wissen, dass bis auf Ausnahmen C&R von ihm betrieben wird.
Wenn man in Mellerud ist, muss man bei Gunilla vorbei schauen. Dazu muss man, wenn man aus Süden kommt vor Köpmannebro links vor der großen Autobrücke in den Wald abbiegen dem Schild Antikt nach. Gunilla heiß die Betreiberin, spricht sehr gut Deutsch, weil sie einige Zeit hier gelebt hat, der Laden ist einfach nur goil. Vom Hosenknopf zum Dieselmotor findet man alles auch schnuggelige alte Fotokameras.
Wenn man das Aquedukt bei Haverud besucht hat (ein Muss) sollte man die Straße noch etwa 10km noch weiter Richtung Norwesten fahren. Auf dieser Achterbahn sollte man keinen Bus vor sich haben und Brechtüten für die Hinterbänkler bereit legen. Den gekauften Räucherfisch aus Haverud kann man als Fahrer dann am Abend allein essen. Mit dem Motorrad ist das noch schöner als mit dem Auto.
ich laber zu viel, eine schöne Zeit, ich komme bald nach
Schwefi


----------



## Tillamook (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

:vik:

Fahre genau dorthin, Haus ist unterhalb vom Svannefjord am Nären. War da schon jemand? Sieht sehr Flach aus, Gewässerkarte ist wahrscheinlich aussichtslos?


----------



## Turtle82 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Hallo zusammen,
Danke erst einmal für die Tipps zum Vänernsee. Aber kennt noch einer die Umgebung dort mit den vielen kleineren Seen und dem Fluss der etwas unterhalb von Mellerud aus dem Vänern entspringt? Der Vänern ist ja wie ich gelesen habe frei zu Befischen aber gibt es für das Umland „Gastkarten“ wo mehrere Seen mit Beangelt werden können oder muss man für jeden See eine eigene Karte kaufen?

Fragen über Fragen aber Danke für eure Antworten Gruß 
Turtle82


----------



## Tillamook (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Meist sind die Karten nur für 1-3 Seen in der Umgebung!


----------



## philip S. (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Hallo,
ich werde diesen Sommerurlaub an den Vännern fahren.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand tipps zu Campingplätzen etc. geben?
Wir wollen einmal um den Vännern herumfahren, und da wäre es schön wenn ich ein paar gute Stellen kennen würde.

Danke!


----------



## Turtle82 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

@Tillamook
hast du mehr Infos? Welcher Verein, etc.

Wer Informationen rund um Mellerud haben möchte schaut mal auf diese Seite
http://www.mellerud.se/page/22471/broschurenservice.htm
Dort bekommt man viele Infos und Karten und das Beste die werden einem auch noch kostenlos nach Hause geschickt #6

Gruß Turtle82


----------



## Tillamook (13. August 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Viel mehr weiß ich nicht, und die Ecke fahr ich jetzt zum ersten mal... in 9 Tagen... ;-)


----------



## Turtle82 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Dann wünsche ich dir einen erfolgreichen Urlaub. 
Wenn du wieder in zurück bist kannst du ja sozusagen aus erster Hand Berichterstatten.

Viel Spaß in Schweden und dicke Fische 
Gruß Turtle82


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

@Tillamook

Wünsche dir auch einen schönen Urlaub mit richtig schönen Fischen und lass mal was hören, wenn Du zurück bist.#h

Grüssle CD


----------



## Tillamook (17. August 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Danke.. mach ich. So noch 5 Tage... ;-)

So durchwachsen wie das Wetter diesen Sommer war, ist es hoffentlich die nächsten 3 Wochen gut!

Bis denn


----------



## crocodile (19. August 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Hallo,

es gibt seit diesem Jahr eine sogenannte Dalslandkanal-Angelkarte. Damit kann man wohl alle Gewässer der Route befischen. Da sind auch einige kleine und große Seen in der Nähe mit drin. Die Angelkarten und mehr Infos gibts dort im Tourist-Büro.


----------



## Turtle82 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Moin Moin,
das hört sich ja gut an crocodile. Ich habe dazu eine HP gefunden leider nur auf Schwedisch und dessen bin ich nicht mächtig#c(http://www.dalslandskanal.se/).
Hast du nähere Infos dazu oder warst du in diesem Jahr schon dort??

Gruß
Turtle 82


----------



## crocodile (24. August 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Hi, guck mal hier:

www.fiskeland.com

Musste immer wieder auf Deutsch klicken für die einzelnen Links.

Ich war im Juli oben: es war wie immer wunderschön und auch für das Anglerherz hatte die Natur im Värmland genug zu bieten. 

Die Angelkarten holste Dir im Turistbüro vor Ort, die Seen dort kannste ja schonmal über google earth und fiskeland.com checken. Der Vänern selbst ist nicht ganz einfach zu befischen. Freiwasserhechte sind machbar, kann aber dauern. Ich war bisher nur in einer "kleineren", "geschützen" Bucht nördlich von Mellerud zum Angeln unterwegs. Da mündet auch ein Fluß in den Vänern. Im Fluß selbst fast immer Fisch möglich, im Freiwasser auf dem Vänern meist die dicken Hechte und mal nen Barsch. Und seid vorsichtig, der Vänern ist riesig und nicht ohne mit sonem kleinen Boot. Bei schäumenden Wellen und Wind von der Seeseite kann es gefährlich werden.

Wie lange seid Ihr denn dort? Kanu, Boot? - Ich würde mir ein paar Gewässer raussuchen und schonmal markante Stellen (Inseln, Kanten, Brücken) markieren und ausdrucken. Für mich sehen der Marsjön und z.B. der Ravarp sehr gut aus. Da war ich selbst zwar noch nicht, jeder hat ja auch seine eigenen Vorstellungen, aber Du wirst schon was für Dich finden. 

Bestell Dir doch hier mal ein paar Prospekte:

http://www.vastsverige.com/templates/iframe____3731.aspx

In dem Heft "Dalsland- ein Teil von Westschweden 2009" Seite 23 unten rechts steht:
"Angelkarte Dalslands-Kanal Neu ab 2009. Eine Angelkarte für das ganze Seensystem des DK"  

oder hier: http://www.visitsweden.com/sweden/Supporting-pages/Brochures/

So, jetzt biste erstmal beschäftigt, denke ich. Wenn noch Fragen sind, immer gerne.

Mann, ich könnt schon wieder hochfahren...


----------



## Turtle82 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Hallo Crocodile,
danke erst einmal für die Links.

Wir sind vom 28.08.2010 3Wochen dort. Wir haben durch den Vermieter des Hauses ein Boot am Vänern liegen mit 2PS Motor. Ich denke die anderen Gewässer kann ich „nur“ von Land befischen oder man kann sich dort ein Boot leihen. 

Aber leider konnte ich auf dem Link zum Seensystem Dalsland – Kanal die einzelnen Seen nicht finden #c. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch Blind. Hast du eine Landkarte mit den Seen die zum Seensystem des Dalsland – Kanal gehören?

Danke und Gruß
Turtle82


----------



## Turtle82 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Hallo Boardies,
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine Tiefenkarte vom Vänern bekommen kann?

Gruß
Turtle82


----------



## crocodile (11. September 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Hallo,

die Seen findest Du wie gesagt in den o.g. Links. Bischen Arbeit ist es dann doch, sind halt viele Seen da oben.

Ne grobe Tiefenkarte vom drittgrößten See Europas haste hier...







Gruß Mark


----------



## Turtle82 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Moin Moin,
ich habe jetzt ein Problem. Die Firma hat die Ferienhütte die wir vorreserviert haben nicht mehr im Programm. Ich finde sie auch nirgendwo. Kennt einer noch ein Ferienhaus in der nähe von Mellerud? Habe zwar welche gefunden die haben aber kein Boot mit Motor. Für uns ist es eigentlich am wichtigsten das wir 2 Schlafzimmer haben und das Boot.

Bitte sagt doch bescheid wenn ihr was kennt.
Danke und Gruß
Turtle82


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

@ Tillamook

Hallo Angler..........gibt es nichts zu berichten???|wavey:

Gibt es noch einen Bericht von Dir????

Grüssle CD


----------



## Tillamook (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Sorry Sorry Sorry!!! Gibt noch Bericht und Fotos.... die Arbeit hatte mich zu schnell wieder voll in Beschlag! 

Kümmer mich die Tage drum... eins vorweg... leider ging nicht viel großes, aber Spass hats gemacht wie immer und das zählt!


----------



## Tillamook (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*


----------



## Tillamook (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Kurzer Reisebericht .... eigentlich mehr vom Nären bei Mellerud ;-) :

Die ersten drei Tage hatten wir noch sehr gutes Wetter, leider konnte man die mit Rücksicht auf die Frauen nicht voll nutzen. Und das war eigentlich auch das Hauptproblem, das Wetter wurde schlechter, und hielt sich den Rest der 2 Wochen sehr durchwachsen. Es gab Tage, an denen konnte man an diesem "kleinen" See nicht mit dem Boot rausfahren. Wir hatten wirklich bedenken, trotz Motor, wieder zurück zu kommen.

Ansonsten haben wir natürlich jeden machbaren Moment zum Ageln genutzt, aber doch mehr am hauseigenen See als am Vänern. Durch das schlechte Wetter hatten wir auch keinen wirklichen Ambitionen mit nem Guide rauszufahren - ich weiß, eigentlich gibts kein schlechtes Wetter.

beangelt haben wir die beiden westlichen Arme des Nären, mit einer Hechtkombo, ner kleinen Spinnrute und ner mittleren Rute.

Getestet wurde alles was die Köderbox hergab, Wobbler von 4 - 20cm diverse Spinner und Gummis. Leider haben wir nicht einen Hecht oder zander ans Band bekommen - dafür Barsche ohne Ende, auch mal ein paar gängige Kandiaten bis 35cm.

Insgesamt ist die Region absolut interessant, und wenn man vernünftiges Wetter hat, sollte man natürlich auch mal auf den Vänern raus. Trotzdem gibts es natürlich ne Menge anderer schöner Gewässer die sich lohnen.

Noch zwei Bilder ausser der Reihe; ich habe doch tatsächlich eine schicke Muschel gefangen, hat sich den Spinner knapp über Grund beim einholen gegriffen.

Ansonsten war ich eben nochmal in der Heimat unterwegs und nen schönen Döbel ans band bekommen... ich hoffe es gibt keinen Rüge für das Nonschwedenbild!

Alles in allem ein herrlicher Urlaub den man wiederholen kann, auch ohne kapitale Erfolge hatten wir alle Spass.

P.S.: Übrigens bekommt man anscheinend wirklich jeden Kerl zum Angeln!


----------



## seatrouthunter (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Hallo Schweden- /Vänernfreunde,

hier ein Link zu einer brauchbaren Tiefenkarte vom Vänern:

http://kartor.eniro.se/

Als Suchbegriff rechts "Mellerud" eingeben, dann im Kartenfenster auf "Sjökort"
und schon kann man den ganzen See, auch mittels der Zoomfunktion, betrachten!
Natürlich auch die schwedischen Küstengewässer etc.
Ich fahre 2010 mit Boot im Mai nach AMAL zum Trolling, Spinnfischen ...

Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## seatrouthunter (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vänernsee bei Mellerud*

Hallo, 

Der Link scheint so nicht zu funktionieren, jetzt sollte es klappen:

http://kartor.eniro.se/query?what=map&ax=&asearch=1&streetname=Sunnan%E5+Ham


Gruß,
Joachim


----------

